# خطواتcash flow باستخدام بريمافيرا 6



## محمد أحمد شوقي (4 فبراير 2010)

*كيفية عمل cash flow لمشروع*

اريد عمل cash flow .. 

ما الخطوات و المعلومات المطلوبة لعمله ؟

أرجو الشرح بالتفصيل .. لأنني لم أقم بعمله من قبل


----------



## rmel00 (4 فبراير 2010)

أولا لابد من تقسييم الأنشطة على المدة الزمنية للمشروع:
مثال بسيط:
- عندك مشروع عبارة عن حفر و عادية و مسلحة و ردم (بإفتراض أن هذا كل المشروع)
- الحفر (مدته أسبوع).
- العادية (مدتها 2 أسبوع)
- المسلحة (4 أسبوع)
- الردم (1 أسبوع)

و بإفتراض أنه لا يوجد تداخل بين الأعمال (أي لا يبدأ النشاط التالي إلا بعد نهاية النشاط السابق)، و هذا لتسهييل المثال).

- قم بحساب بند الحفر من قائمة الكميات و الأسعار.
- قم بحساب بند العادية من قائمة الكميات و الأسعار؛ و هكذا.
يصبح قيمة المشروع هو حاصل جمع الأربع بنود السابقة.

قم بعمل جدول (أعمدة هي الأسابيع و الصفوف Cash flow التدفق المالي) الصف الأول لكل أسبوع على حدة و الصف الثاني لحساب التراكم و هو عبارة عن مجموع الأسابيع السابقة و الأسبوع الحالي

اللينك التالي لشكل مبسط للتدفق المالي للمشروع السابق

http://www.4shared.com/file/214883368/56a75bb4/Untitled.html


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 فبراير 2010)

التدفق النقديCash Flow
هو ببساطة مقدار المصاريف المتوقعة للمشروع، وكذلك مقدار المستخلصات المتوقعة للمشروع،على فترات محددة وهي غالبا شهرية
الزميل شرح لك جزء من المصاريف وهو المصروف على بنود العمل، لكن هناك مصاربف أخرى كثيرة، منها الكهرباء والهاتف ومصاريف الضيافة و الطعام و المحروقات و ووووو
ببساطة دخل المشروع الشهري كام
و مصاريفه الشهرية كام


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لاجاباتكم التوضيحية .. جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (6 فبراير 2010)

استكمالا للموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178821.html

نأمل الحصول على خطوات عمل cash flow باستخدام برنامج بريمافيرا 6 تبعا للبرنامج الزمني وذلك كما بالشكل التالي:
1- للصرف الشهري المتوقع.
2- للمستخلصات الشهرية المتوقعة.
3- المقارنة بين 1 و 2.
4- الأرباح المتوقعة

ومن ثم بعد ابتداء العمل وتحديث البرنامج الزمني:
1- للصرف الشهري الفعلي.
2- للمستخلصات الشهرية الفعلية.
3- المقارنة بين 1 و 2 و3 و4.
4- الأرباح الفعلية

وشكرا​


----------



## sami saad (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا على المشاركة الرائعة
م / خيرى الشربينى


----------



## عبد الواحد يوسف (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء شرح هذا الموضوع بوضوح اكثر اعادة تحميل الملف لرابط
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الأمين (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السادة الاخوة الاعضاء محترفى البريمفيرا نامل تفاعلكم ومشاركتكم وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## hany_kortoba (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رجاء من الاخوة المهندسين ومن يجد الوقت الكافى الرد على اللاسئلة السابقة ولكن مع توضيح الخطوات 
جزاكم الله كل الخير 
كتبه فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

ونامل المزيد 

رزقنا الله واياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

